# Cherry Wood Question



## mconrad9801 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just need a little clairification.  When I hear you all talking about "cherry"  I automaticly think of wild or black cherry or "hard" cherry as the Amish call it.  I'm assuming thats what you are talking about.  My question: My folks have 3 cherry trees that we picked tart cherries from for years for pies and jelly and such.  They did not make it through last winter and are just standing dead with no leaves.  I'm assuming it is ok to use this type of cherry as it is a "fruit wood", but I just thought I'd throw it out there and get some opinions.  Thanks.

                               Mike


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike those cherry trees will make some good smoking wood. Just cut them into chunks and let them season before using


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 9, 2011)

I would not hesitate to use those for smoking.  I use Cherry all of the time for smoking, not sure what "species".  If you can use ornamental fruit trees then I would think any fruit bearing tree would work.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Cherry is a great wood to smoke with, nice score!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 10, 2011)

Cut those babies up and let them season well

Great Score!

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

I think any fruit wood is good. We use citrus wood for smoking all the time.


----------



## grange (Aug 4, 2011)

In WI we have three species of cherry trees, black, choke and pin.  I was told by someone I was talking to in a BBQ retail store when we were looking at the wood chunks that one of the three species produces a bitter flavor.  I don't remember which of the three the gentleman was talking about, but now when I cut wood for burning in the fireplace I will keep an eye out for cherry trees and cut them up into smaller chunks for smoking.  I hope I don't get the one that supposedly produces the bitter flavor.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 5, 2011)

Grange said:


> In WI we have three species of cherry trees, black, choke and pin.  I was told by someone I was talking to in a BBQ retail store when we were looking at the wood chunks that one of the three species produces a bitter flavor.  I don't remember which of the three the gentleman was talking about, but now when I cut wood for burning in the fireplace I will keep an eye out for cherry trees and cut them up into smaller chunks for smoking.  I hope I don't get the one that supposedly produces the bitter flavor.


Most lists of smoking woods state that chokecherry may produce a bitter taste, but I have read a number of posts from various sources where the posters say that they use chokecherry without any problems.

I have a decent supply of pin cherry that I am still seasoning, however I haven't decided how to use it. Pin cherry has a very floral fragrance when burning and may need to be mixed with another wood to tone it down a bit, I am not sure that it will be very good by itself at this point.

Your best bet is to use the black cherry if you have it,excellent for most meats IMHO.


----------



## grange (Aug 5, 2011)

That's good to hear.  Most of the cherry wood I encounter when cutting wood is black cherry.


----------

